# Police Shoot Alligator Lawn Ornament



## Bearded_Penguin (Jun 3, 2011)

*Independence Police Shoot Alligator Lawn Ornament
*

...
It wasn't until after the second rifle shot bounced off the beast Sunday that the three Independence officers realized it was a concrete lawn ornament.
...

Independence Police Shoot Alligator Lawn Ornament - Kansas City News Story - KMBC Kansas City


----------



## Wallypod (Jun 3, 2011)

ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## saximus (Jun 3, 2011)

lol


----------



## matt1084 (Jun 3, 2011)

Americans, shoot first then have a look.


----------



## D3pro (Jun 3, 2011)

What if that had been Bear Grills in a suit? lol


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jun 3, 2011)

ROFL, good old trigger happy yanks, always good fer a laugh


----------



## saximus (Jun 3, 2011)

Or that Brady Barr tosser. He likes to get around in animal suits. Although that wouldn't have been a great loss...


----------



## SamNabz (Jun 3, 2011)

saximus said:


> Or that Brady Barr tosser. He likes to get around in animal suits. Although that wouldn't have been a great loss...


 
Lmfao, I've never seen someone get so excited and yell over nothing like good ol' Brady Barr. Such a tool


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 3, 2011)

That's funny but I remember a few years ago .... someone at Jardine Rive (Cape York) had a life-size wooden carving of a crocodile in their garden and the Parks & Wildlife officers along with the Police swooped onto him with a search warrant ready to confiscate the "protected wildlife". 
At least they didn't shoot it.


----------



## SamNabz (Jun 3, 2011)

^^ lol


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jun 3, 2011)

only in America do the Cops shoot first and think later !!!!!!


----------



## Bearded_Penguin (Jun 3, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> only in America do the Cops shoot first and think later !!!!!!


 
The thinking part must be optional, and for the most part ignored.


----------



## swan91 (Jun 3, 2011)

this one is worse..lol LiveLeak.com - Stuffed White Tiger Causes Scare In UK


----------



## swan91 (Jun 3, 2011)

they didnt notice that it hadnt moved since the sighting?


----------



## Jackrabbit (Jun 3, 2011)

Clearly the media don't understand the concept... 'Pics or it didn't happen'.



AMS05 said:


> this one is worse..lol LiveLeak.com - Stuffed White Tiger Causes Scare In UK



That's what I am talking about. =]


----------



## swan91 (Jun 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;2qU_MtNdHBg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qU_MtNdHBg[/video]


----------



## Bearded_Penguin (Jun 3, 2011)

Jackrabbit said:


> Clearly the media don't understand the concept... 'Pics or it didn't happen'.


 
Here's your pics, and even a video.
Police shoot gator twice, then realize it's fake | Mail Online


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 3, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## K3nny (Jun 3, 2011)

lol

but seriously, you'd think in a country that allows keeping caimans they'd be less trigger hppy


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 3, 2011)

american authorities................... SHOOT IT!!!!!!!


Australian Authorities.......................CONFISCATE IT!!!!


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Jun 3, 2011)

hahahhahahahahA


----------



## Atrax1207 (Jun 9, 2011)

What a bunch of douche bags, LOL


----------



## Atrax1207 (Jun 9, 2011)

K3nny said:


> lol
> 
> but seriously, you'd think in a country that allows keeping caimans they'd be less trigger hppy


 
It's US of A, what did you expect


----------



## pythrulz (Jun 9, 2011)

a funny story but americans have always been trigger happy


----------

